# How? Fuji Team SL - Less than 16lbs? How?



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Everyone uses all sorts of cool components to make a light bike. 
It costs lots of money to use top quality components.

Yet the Fuji Team SL is relatively inexpensive. There was one at a local LBS a few weeks ago for something like $1800-$1900 How does Fuji do it? 
Their bike is mostly ultegra with some fsa and some sweet american classic rims... and sure, their stock tires are not the greatest... but still - I was under the impression that (light, reliable, inexpensive) = Pick any 2.

i KNOW that their bike is not a serotta or seven or calfee or anything high-zoot-n-bling-bling... but beyond that, where is the downside? Is their bike inherently flawed in terms of reliability or ride quality or something? What do y'all think of that bike?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I think it's a typo. It claims to weigh 2.5 lbs less than the Team Issue. Or it could be the alloy water bottle bolts!  
Specs below



Frameset 
Sizes 49cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 61cm 

Color(s) Matte Black 

Main frame X-Fusion Quaternary phase alloy, custom butted and shaped with PowerDiamond down tube, integrated head tube, Double water bottle mounts 

Rear triangle X-Fusion Quaternary phase alloy butted seatstays and chainstays, Fuji forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger, 

Fork Fuji Lightweight 1 1/8" Full Carbon Road for integrated 


Drivetrain 
Crankset FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact road ISIS sline, CNC 36/52 Chainrings 

Bottom bracket Amercian Classic ISIS, 108MM 

Pedals N/A 

Front derailleur Shimano Ultegra, 31.8mm 

Rear derailleur Shimano Ultegra, 9-speed 

Shifters Shimano Ultegra 9-speed Shifter/Brake, Flight Deck compatible 

Cassette/freewheel SRAM R-9, 9-speed cassette, 11/23 

Chain Shimano CN-HG93 


Wheelset 
Tires Vittoria UltraSpeed Integra, Kevlar bead, 700 x 23c 


Features 
Brake set Shimano Ultegra 

Brake levers Shimano Ultegra 9-speed Shifter/Brake, Flight Deck compatible 

Headset Integrated Road, with convex hollow alloy 25mm spacer 

Handlebar Ritchey WCS 31.8mm Road, TRX50 alloy 

Stem Ritchey WCS 31.8mm Road, 2014 Net Forged, -17 degree 

Tape/grip Fuji custom cork wrap 

Saddle Fuji Featherweight Racing with carbon base and Titanium rails 

Seat post Fuji Carbon Road, 250 

Seat clamp Fuji Ultralite alloy, 31.8mm, Lazer etched 

Others 7075 alloy water bottle bolts  

Frame Weight, lb./kg. 2.4/1.09 

Complete Bike Weight, lb./kg. 15.0/6.82  


Specifications are subject to change


----------

